#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  Духи спать не дают

## Alek

Всем доброго дня.
Подруга моей подруги уже продолжительное время наблюдает различных существ в своей комнате. Основная чать этих существ - маленькие человекоподобные существа, бывают просто светлые дымные пятна. Все бы ничего, но эти существа не дают ей спокойно спать. Будят её, а та в страхе бежит из комнаты и подолгу не может уснуть. С головой у неё все впорядке, т.к. однажды после того, как в очередной раз убежала из своей комнаты в комнату сестры, мужу этой сестры пришлось лечь спать на её место, спал он не очень и проснулся весь в слезах непонимая откуда они. Вроде как, у этой девушки в родне была какая-то колдунья или что-то в таком роде. Сама она человек добрый, но много ругается матом =)
Такие дела.
Посоветуйте пожалуйста чем можно помочь в такой ситуации.
К буддизму она отношения не имеет.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев



----------


## Майя П

> К буддизму она отношения не имеет.


а почему вы, например, к протестантам или южноамериканским шаманам не обратитесь?

----------


## Штелп

> Посоветуйте пожалуйста чем можно помочь в такой ситуации.
> К буддизму она отношения не имеет.


Если буддизм не привлекает, нужно идти в церковь и там...
А можно принять буддийское Прибежище .
А можно днём давать серьёзную физ.нагрузку+ ложиться спать до 10 вечера+ не жрать на ночь+ свежий воздух
А можно мешающих духов отправлять ко мне(или к Бао если он понравится больше).
Главное что-то делать ...    :Wink:

----------

Alek (14.11.2010), Буль (13.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Может попробовать читать "Сутру золотого света". Может читать сколько может (т.к. она большая и за раз очень долго читать). Она приносит успокоение и другие эффекты.

И ещё можно попробовать Сердечную мантру Арья Вайрочаны. (но тут не знаю как без прибежища будет, но попробовать можно).

----------

Alek (14.11.2010), Joy (14.11.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (15.11.2010), Доржик (09.01.2011)

----------


## Майя П

а можно придумать ритуал и его исполнить.. если конечно режисерские способности есть..., главное больше фантазии проявить.. может духи вас испугаются.. :Smilie:

----------

Буль (13.11.2010)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Я в таких случаях тонглен им делаю. Помогает  :Smilie:  Нет, они не разбоегаются с воплями, но я перестаю их бояться  :Smilie:  

Серьезно, это работает.

----------

Alek (14.11.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (14.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

Ритуалы нужны, чтобы отвадить... Желательно провести. Альтернатива -- чод, но мало кто может...

----------

Alek (14.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Вопрос как женщина относиться к Дхарме. Если вера есть можно Тару читать даже будучи не буддистом. Или сильного монаха иль нагпу позвать или то и другое.

----------

Alek (14.11.2010)

----------


## Кумо

Ей-бы радоваться, а она..)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Пусть попробуют покормить, как это описывают в кормлении домовых. А еще лучше сделать санг-серчем. на самом деле ничего особо страшного там не происходит

----------

Alek (14.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.11.2010)

----------


## Ollerus

Они исчезнут, если она приведет свое сознание, душу в порядок и немного его поднимет с уровня 1-2 чакры. Либо можно взаимодействовать с духами с помощью стандартных ритуалов магии, изгонять с помощью священников любого рода, или игнорировать их присутствие.

----------

Alek (14.11.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Посоветуйте пожалуйста чем можно помочь в такой ситуации.


Для начала нужно узнать что им нужно. Пусть спросит.

----------

Alek (14.11.2010)

----------


## лесник

> Может попробовать читать "Сутру золотого света". Может читать сколько может (т.к. она большая и за раз очень долго читать). Она приносит успокоение и другие эффекты.
> 
> И ещё можно попробовать Сердечную мантру Арья Вайрочаны. (но тут не знаю как без прибежища будет, но попробовать можно).


Если у человека такие проблемы, ему опасно давать религиозные тексты читать, ситуация может усугубиться. Вместо маленьких существ придут большие. Если у человека, например, аппендицит, то почему-то никто не советует сутры читать или монахов звать, а если с психические проблемы, то понеслась. Ко врачу, короче.

----------

Alek (14.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (14.11.2010), куру хунг (14.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Почему не советует, я б посоветовал. Хотя бы для того чтоб лечение было успешным, чтоб попасть к нужному доктору и т.п.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Первый способ умиротворение успокоение духов. Если не успокаиваются через подношения, то изгнание. Их пугают говоря если вы не уйдете то ваши головы будут расколоты на тысячи кусков, ваша жизненная сила будет отнята и т.д. Но такой метод трудно применить. В описании блага текста Дорже жодбо есть такая история похожая. В одной местности стали буянить духи и люди попросили лам что то сделать. Первые несколько лам были убиты этими духами в первую же ночь. Они делали гневные тантрические ритуалы и духи сразу их умерщвляли. Потом пришел молодой монах и стал читать вслух Доржо Жодбо и духи прислушались и обрадовались. Они сказали какой хороший текст. Теперь нам все стало понятно. Их видели этих духов потом один размером с гору, и свита огромная и страшная.

----------

Alek (14.11.2010), Dondhup (14.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2010)

----------


## Alek

> а почему вы, например, к протестантам или южноамериканским шаманам не обратитесь?


Не считаю необходимым.




> А можно днём давать серьёзную физ.нагрузку+ ложиться спать до 10 вечера+ не жрать на ночь+ свежий воздух
> ...
> Главное что-то делать ...


Попробуем  :Smilie: 




> Я в таких случаях тонглен им делаю. Помогает  Нет, они не разбоегаются с воплями, но я перестаю их бояться  
> 
> Серьезно, это работает.


Большое спасибо, обязательно попробуем. А там глядишь и буддизм в целом заинтересует.




> Вопрос как женщина относиться к Дхарме. Если вера есть можно Тару читать даже будучи не буддистом. Или сильного монаха иль нагпу позвать или то и другое.


Она не знакома с Дхармой. Но за совет спасибо.




> Ей-бы радоваться, а она..)


Согласен, но они не дают ей спать, будят постоянно, толкают ночью и т.д.




> Пусть попробуют покормить, как это описывают в кормлении домовых. А еще лучше сделать санг-серчем. на самом деле ничего особо страшного там не происходит


Спасибо, попробуем покормить =) А что такое санг-серчем?




> Для начала нужно узнать что им нужно. Пусть спросит.


Спасибо. Я этот момент уточню, но по-моему она пыталась у одного что-то спросить и ответа не последовало.




> Если у человека такие проблемы, ему опасно давать религиозные тексты читать, ситуация может усугубиться. Вместо маленьких существ придут большие. Если у человека, например, аппендицит, то почему-то никто не советует сутры читать или монахов звать, а если с психические проблемы, то понеслась. Ко врачу, короче.


Будем пробовать простые варианты. Врачи могут дать лекарство только для притупления каких-то чувств. С психикой все в норме.




> Первый способ умиротворение успокоение духов. Если не успокаиваются через подношения, то изгнание. Их пугают говоря если вы не уйдете то ваши головы будут расколоты на тысячи кусков, ваша жизненная сила будет отнята и т.д. Но такой метод трудно применить. В описании блага текста Дорже жодбо есть такая история похожая. В одной местности стали буянить духи и люди попросили лам что то сделать. Первые несколько лам были убиты этими духами в первую же ночь. Они делали гневные тантрические ритуалы и духи сразу их умерщвляли. Потом пришел молодой монах и стал читать вслух Доржо Жодбо и духи прислушались и обрадовались. Они сказали какой хороший текст. Теперь нам все стало понятно. Их видели этих духов потом один размером с гору, и свита огромная и страшная.


Спасибо, думаю обойдемся мирной дипломатией  :Smilie: 

Всех благодарю, пока думаю достаточно.
Попробуем ложиться спать пораньше, не жрать на ночь, тонглен, поговорить.
Над кормлением еще подумаем, т.к. могут привыкнуть  :Smilie: 
По результатам обязательно отпишусь.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Если у человека такие проблемы, ему опасно давать религиозные тексты читать, ситуация может усугубиться. Вместо маленьких существ придут большие. Если у человека, например, аппендицит, то почему-то никто не советует сутры читать или монахов звать, а если с психические проблемы, то понеслась. Ко врачу, короче.


Вы исходите из того что у человека психические проблемы, автор темы сказал что таких проблем нет, поэтому не усугубится.
К тому же "Сутру золотого света" рекомендуют читать и не буддистам.

----------

Alek (15.11.2010), Joy (14.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если у человека такие проблемы, ему опасно давать религиозные тексты читать, ситуация может усугубиться. Вместо маленьких существ придут большие. Если у человека, например, аппендицит, то почему-то никто не советует сутры читать или монахов звать, а если с психические проблемы, то понеслась. Ко врачу, короче.


Это гриппом болеют все вместе, а с ума сходят по-очереди ((с) "Каникулы в Простоквашино")  :Smilie: 

В принципе описан классический случай открытия вИдения, но непонятно почему видят все толпой. Ничего плохого никто не делает, чтоб сразу идти "духов гонять". Что за христианские замашки чуть что, так попа с кадилом и всем темную без разбора что сделал, нафиг сделал? Китайцы давным давно написали, что прогнать духов несложно, только вот они обязательно потом найдут как назад возвернуться да еще в обиженном состоянии, потому с ними лучше постараться договориться. Али садханы гневных не читали, в которых сначала нате Вам торма на дорожку, а потом кто не спрятался - я не виноват?

Не буддисты, а беспредельщики какие-то пошли. Одна мяса не ест, потому пинками родителей мужа из дому, другие нет, чтобы чо-нить доброе читнуть, чтоб образумились - не, давайте ща их выжгем железом каленым да пурбомет пятидюймовый расчехлим   :Smilie: ))))))))))))

*Вот это* пусть скачают, к примеру и поставят играть в комнате. Оченно хорошее занятие.  :Smilie:

----------

Alek (15.11.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (14.11.2010), Джигме (16.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Спасибо, попробуем покормить =) А что такое санг-серчем?


 :Smilie:  Тогда не надо. Суть в том, что в отличие от шаманизма в буддизме нет служения духам и их тупо кормления (ну если по уму, конечно). Есть мирное сосуществование. Потому проводятся соответствующие ритуалы санг (подношение очистительного дыма) и серчем (подношение "золотого напитка")

Сутью ритуала кроме того, чтобы сделать духам подношение в материальной и нематериальной форме, принесения им извинений за вольные и невольные беспокойства и просьб помогать, а не мешать, еще есть и создание для них благих причин для столкновения с Учением и дальнейшего благого рождения. потому обычно в такие ритуалы вплетены чтение сутр или иных текстов, которые способствуют поворачиванию этих существ к Дхарме, объекты подношений освящаются соответствующим образом, туда добавляются священные субстанции, например, опрыскиваются мендрубом, ну и т.п.

Так что можете записать и поставить то, на что я дал ссылку в предыдущем посте, поскольку сказано, что эта тантра дарует освобождение каждому, кто слышит, видит, касается или вспоминает текст этой тантры. Говорится также, что даже животные, создавшие связь с ней не переродятся в нижних мирах. Ну и много чего еще хорошего про нее сказано  :Smilie:  Вообще всякий уважающий себя буддист обязан иметь ее у себя на алтаре  :Smilie:

----------

Alek (15.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> про моего пра пра... я могу долгие недели рассказывать, про него много в народе историй, я даже сам их читал в книге бурятских сказок... во как


Пишите пишите Дордже, мне очень интересно. Я вообще фольклор люблю :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Аким Иваныч, так разве ж я Вам не даю? А "акынов" компетентные Учителя шибко сильно уважают. При случае можете у них поинтересоваться  :Smilie:

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> А "акынов" компетентные Учителя шибко сильно уважают.


Учителя добрые, они всех уважают, всем сострадают.




> При случае можете у них поинтересоваться


Нечего такой ерундой Учителей загружать. Во всяком случае, Намка Дриме Ринпоче инфу о  Гесаре  не от народных акынов черпает  :Smilie: .

ЗЫ: А чего это Вы слово "акын" в кавычки ставите? Я никакой негативной подоплеки не имею.  Акын, ашуг - народный сказитель-песенник. Просто не знаю, как там у них в Бурятии или в Тибете они называются.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Во всяком случае, Намка Дриме Ринпоче инфу о  Гесаре  не от народных акынов черпает .


Ну, во-первых, Вы его об этом не спрашивали. А, во-вторых, ЧННР, например, приобрел весь аудио-видео архив по данной теме, выпущенный в Китае и даже нас на Маргарите на эту тему целый вечер просвещал, рассказывая историю данного феномена, что содержится в данном "фольклоре и как он использовался в народе для распространения Дхармы под видом песен, как Вы их называете "акынов" (которые, к слову сказать, почитаются не меньше лам, поскольку считается, что через них говорит сам Гесар). Даже коммунистический Китай не смог победить данный феномен, что о чем-то да говорит. Так что насчет "глупостей" - это Вы поспешили, боюсь. Думаю Ваш Учитель вполне может рассказать вам премного интересного и поучительного

----------

Дондог (14.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Тертон Намка Дриме Рабчжам Ринпоче открыл целый цикл учений Гесара и передает несколько уровней посвящений.  Это покруче, чем сказки акынов слушать.


В Монголии в прошлом были диспуты насчет того имеет ли отношение эпос Гэсэр к буддизму и один монгольский лама доказывал что этот эпос ничего общего с буддизмом не имеет и это все народные легенды, и потом некоторые ламы вплели это в буддизм. Это мнение у меня больше доверия вызывает. Есть толстый такой текст "Владыка десяти сторон Царь Гэсэр" на старомонгольском, видимо перевод с тибетского и там действительно история Гэсэра восходит к словам Шакьямуни, но дальше я не читал. Сложный текст, старинные слова.

----------

Аким Иваныч (22.11.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Ну, во-первых, Вы его об этом не спрашивали. А, во-вторых, ЧННР, например, приобрел весь аудио-видео архив по данной теме, выпущенный в Китае и даже нас на Маргарите на эту тему целый вечер просвещал, рассказывая историю данного феномена, что содержится в данном "фольклоре и как он использовался в народе для распространения Дхармы под видом песен, как Вы их называете "акынов" (которые, к слову сказать, почитаются не меньше лам, поскольку считается, что через них говорит сам Гесар). Даже коммунистический Китай не смог победить данный феномен, что о чем-то да говорит.


Артем, во-первых не я упомянул про трехнедельные эпосы и Гесара, а если Вы такой любитель народного творчества - то на здоровье.
Во-вторых, Вы не знаете и знать не можете о чем я могу или не могу спросить Учителей.
То, что коммунистический Китай не может победить там чего-то, это ни о чём не говорит, видать не особо-то коммунистам это было  нужно. Так же ни о чем не говорит, то что коммунистический Китай сломил множество "очагов опиума для народа", и тантра-мантра не шибко-то тибетцам помогла. Всё это ни о чем не говорит и нам это неведомо. Хотя конечно у Вас на это может быть своё мнение. 



> Думаю Ваш Учитель вполне может рассказать вам премного интересного и поучительного


Если вы о тертоне Намка Дриме Ринпоче, то Он и есть Гесар, неотделимый от Гуру Ринпоче. Поэтому   акыны со своими  сказаниями о Гесаре мне неинтересны, впрочем также как и народные пляски-песни-игры. Уж извините.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

То есть наоборот цикл учений Гэсэр это может быть сказками акынов а не Учением с точки зрения тех лам которые придерживаются того что Гэсэр это не буддизм а народные легенды.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> В Монголии в прошлом были диспуты насчет того имеет ли отношение эпос Гэсэр к буддизму и один монгольский лама доказывал что этот эпос ничего общего с буддизмом не имеет и это все народные легенды, и потом некоторые ламы вплели это в буддизм. Это мнение у меня больше доверия вызывает.





> То есть наоборот цикл учений Гэсэр это может быть сказками акынов а не Учением с точки зрения тех лам которые придерживаются того что Гэсэр это не буддизм а народные легенды.



Это сложная тема - что имеет отношение к буддизму, а что не имеет.
Также нет никакого основания верить "одному монгольскому ламе" нАслово.

Впрочем сейчас придёт Артём и как всегда всё всем "объяснит".

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В том то и дело что это был монгольский большой ринпоче, которому многие доверяли, сейчас не помню как его зовут.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> В том то и дело что это был монгольский большой ринпоче, которому многие доверяли, сейчас не помню как его зовут.


Если по существу, то  если лично для меня, это не имеет никакого значения.
Если ваджрный Учитель имел видения Гесара, при том на разных уровнях, в том числе  и как Гуру Ринпоче, то Учителя воспринимаю не только как самого Будду Ваджрадхару, но и в том числе в качестве  Гесара, и  как Гуру Ринпоче и как проявление других йидамов.  Проявлений рупакайи - безчисленное множество, и нам, которые пока не достигли просветления, это неведомо.

----------

Дондог (14.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Впрочем сейчас придёт Артём и как всегда всё всем "объяснит".


"А смысл?" ((с) народная мудрость)  :Big Grin: 

Поверьте, мне совершенно безразлично Ваше Эго. У меня со своим проблем хватает  :Big Grin:  Семена посеяны, а дальше не моя забота

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Поверьте, мне совершенно безразлично Ваше Эго. У меня со своим проблем хватает  Семена посеяны, а дальше не моя забота


Верю! 
Спасибо за семечки.  :Big Grin:

----------

Артем Тараненко (22.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Аким Иваныч, ну вы б так попросили. Чего ж с полу-то подбирать?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Аким Иваныч, ну вы б так попросили. Чего ж с полу-то подбирать?


Вы ещё не успокоились?
Очень смешно. Зачот.
 Вместо того чтобы упражняться в остроумии на просторах  БФ, внимательнее лучше слушайте трансляцию. )

----------

